# 17" Black Steel Wheels



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know a manufacture of 17" black steel wheels,something I can use without the Dodge Hubcap?Thanks.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

If you're looking for a 2nd set of wheels for some snow tires or something like that just go to a junk yard. They should have something that will wprk for you. Pretty sure VIP can get some fairly cheap wheels.
FYI- If this is the case, get some 16" wheels and save some $$$ on tires.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

You're not going to get away with running 16's on any 3rd Gen Ram. 


I bought a set of 17" ProComp steelies from 4wheelparts. The 17x8's were about $90/each.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

That could very well be, good to know.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

SummitRacing, Cragar Soft 8 wheels.


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

i took the cover covers off my stock wheels and did a fresh coat of paint http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84197


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JohnnyU;903792 said:


> You're not going to get away with running 16's on any 3rd Gen Ram.
> 
> I bought a set of 17" ProComp steelies from 4wheelparts. The 17x8's were about $90/each.


He's right. The brakes are too big.


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a set of the crager black soft 8 rims on my truck that I use for the winter time, they come with center caps but you dont need to use them if you dont want to, I got them from Town fair tire along with all 4 snowtires, new lugs, and blah blah blah from them for under a grand, www.jegs.com also sells those same rims and they are cheaper then summit racing


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I had an unusually hard time coming up with some 17x8's here in CO over the summer. Finally did order some, only to have 17x9's show up. Contacted the distributor and they said they were fresh out of 17x8's. Sent them back and haven't looked into it since - figured I'd look again when it's time to replace my summer tires.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

CarCrazed4Life;905408 said:


> SummitRacing, Cragar Soft 8 wheels.


He needs 8 lug rims.


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine are 8 lugs they sell and make them both ways

Jomofo you should check out www.jegs.com they sell them in the 8 inch with and they dont cost any more then 75 bucks from them and it is saying that they would ship today if ordered today


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Rock crawler black steel rims, reasonable priced, procomp makes some as well....4wheelparts and this is the time of year clearance sales are floating around...I got 900 rims (4) for 500 shipped last winter


----------

